# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  بدون شهادة ميلاد

## صقر الكويت

الى سعادة المستشار الفقهى                   المحترم
لى صديق وهو من فئة البدون فى الكويت 
رزقة الله الابناء الاول عام 2005 والثانية عام 2007 وطلب من وزارة الصحة مرار وتكرار باستخراج شهادات ميلاد للابنائة الى انها رفضة استخراج شهادات ميلاد للابناء بحجة وبناء على رد وزارة الداخلية بانة سعودى وزجتة عراقية  مع علم بان الابوين لايحملان اى جنسية ولديهم جوزازات سفر كويتية شهادات ميلاد كويتية المهم ان صحبنا رفع دعوى بالزام وكيل وزارة الصحة باستخراج شهادة ميلاد يوضح بخانة الجنسية غير مبين كما هو بشهادة ميلاد الابوبين صاحبنا عند جلسة كانت بتاريخ 9-3 وقدم مستندات والحكومة طلبت اجل للاطلاع 
وحدد جلسة بتاريخ 20-3 وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم المطلوب مذكرة للجلسة القادمة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأخ العزيز / صقر الكويت
يسعدنا دائما وأن نكون فى خدمتك .....وسنبحث لك الموضوع وسنحاول كتابة مذكرة لك فى القريب العاجل نظرا لقرب ميعاد الجلسة ....ولكننا نود الاستفسار منك عن الأمور التالية والتى نرغب وأن ترد أنت عليها فى أقرب فرصة ممكنة :-
 
1- هل أسس صديقك صحيفة دعواة على كونه هو وزوجته معدومين الجنسية (فئة البدون) ويرغبا فى استخراج شهادتى ميلاد لأبنائه موضح بها خانة الجنسية ؟؟؟
2- أم أسس صديقك صحيفة دعواة على أنه بالاقرار الكتابى الرسمى لوزارة الداخلية سعودى الجنسية وزوجته عراقية الجنسية ويرغبا فى استخراج شهادتى ميلاد لأبنائهما موضح بها خانة الجنسية .....وقدم بحافظة مستنداته رفق هذه الدعوى "الشهادة الرسمية من وزارة الداخلية المدللة على ذلك" ولم يقدم شهادتى الميلاد الخاصة به هو وزوجته واختصم فى هذه الدعوى القنصلية السعودية والقنصلية العراقية ووزارة الصحة الكويتية وكان من ضمن طلباته فى ختام صحيفة هذه الدعوى بالنسبة لأبنائة استخراج شهادتى ميلاد لهما موضح بها خانة الجنسية؟؟
3- وصف وبيان المستندات المقدمة منه تفصيلا ....

مع وافر التحية لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## صقر الكويت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته قدم شهادات الميلاد لة ولزجتة وعقد الزواج وجوازات السفر جميعها مسجل فى خانة الجنسية بدون وانة قد اختصم وزارة الصحة بالزام بااستخراج شهادة الميلاد موضح بخانة الجنسية بدون

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا على الرد أخ /صقر الكويت وسأقوم باعداد مذكرة لك فى القريب العاجل جدا.....

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اتضح أن مشكلة البدون فى الكويت مشكلة قومية.....
أقرأ منذ طلبك العديد من القوانين والأبحاث القانونية المتعلقة بالمشكلة لامكانية كتابة مذكرة وافية...
يرجى التأكد من ميعاد جلسة 20/3 حيث اتضح أنه يوافق يوم الجمعة...
جارى العمل فى المذكرة أخ / مساعد....

----------

